# und es gibt sie noch!



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

leider haben wir (gismowolf und ich) sie vor ein paar tagen nicht persönlich angetroffen. aber wir haben fotos von ihren spuren gemacht. die rede ist von den bibern.

ich finde es toll, das diese pelzigen naturbaumeister ihre population in den heimischen gewässern wieder verstärken!


----------



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

und noch eines:


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2004)

Hi löti!
Deine Fotos sind ja trotz des Schneefalls und des Dämmerlichtes
super geworden !Respekt !


----------



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

ja vielleicht kann ich morgen schöne huchenfotos machen (bei huchenalex) ... die ich dem board auf keinem fall vorenthalten werde!

grüsse
löti


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2004)

super fotos jungs!!!!
löti ich wünsch dir und alex viiiiiiel spass und ein dickes petri heil....ich halt euch beide die daumen.
lass gleich von dir hören,wenn du wieder zurück bist.#h
lg rob


----------



## Barben Fischer (3. Januar 2004)

schöne fotos!!
hoffentlich können sie sich ungestört vermehren


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2004)

@Barben Fischer!
Das hoffen wir auch.Darum verraten wir auch nicht die gps-Punkte der fotografierten Bäume!
Es wurden leider in der unmittelbaren Nähe in den letzten Wochen Schlägerungsarbeiten in der Au durchgeführt.
Im Frühjahr werden wir sehen,ob sie trotzdem diesem Standort treu geblieben sind!


----------



## sebastian (3. Januar 2004)

Bei mir am Teich gibts auch noch scheiss viele die Nagen schon ein paar Bäumchen um die Viecher aber ich hab noch nei einen erwischt ^^ !!!


----------



## Barben Fischer (3. Januar 2004)

ist doch gut!!! und wenn die bäume ins wasser fallen gibts doch nen tollen fisch unterstand


----------



## havkat (3. Januar 2004)

@sebastian



> aber ich hab noch nei einen erwischt



Hab ´nen Tipp für dich:

Stillsitzen, Schnabel halten.


----------



## sebastian (3. Januar 2004)

Mit erwischt meine ich gesehen also nicht gefangen oder so!!


----------



## Fitti (3. Januar 2004)

@ Sebastian, denken, tippen, abschicken :m


----------



## havkat (4. Januar 2004)

Moin sebastian!

Hab dich schon verstanden. 

Wenn du einen Biber beobachten willst, musst du auf gute Deckung u. absolute Ruhe am Wasser achten.

Keine heftigen Bewegungen, also Fernglas oder Kamera in extremer Zeitlupe vors Gesicht heben und unauffällige Kleidung. Dann "erwischst" du auch einen.


----------



## Jo (4. Januar 2004)

Servus Leute,

wenn Ihr Biber sehen wollt, so kommt zu uns an die Ilm.......die sind hier schon fast ein Plage.....das sehen jedenfalls viele Landwirte so.

Ihre Spuren ...... Trampelpfade, angenagte Bäume........sind wirklich überall zu sehen.


Beim Angeln bekomm ich sie regelmäßig zu Gesicht. Ein Tier hat sich sogar mal verlaufen und wurde in einem Vorgarten in der Kreisstadt gesichtet und dann eingefangen. 

Die Wiedereinbügerung des Bibers war bei uns jedenfalls ein voller Erfolg.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Theoceanisbig (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei uns hier unten sieht es genauso aus, wie Jo beschrieben hat. Solche Spuren wie auf den Fotos ganz oben findet man sehr häufig. Die Urheber selbst sind auch gar nicht soooo scheu - jedenfalls nicht in der Dämmerung. An der Wertach kurz vor Augsburg kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich mindestens einen Biber sehe, wenn ich vor Sonnenaufgang draußen bin. Die fahren einem dort direkt vor den Füßen vorbei, Riesenbrocken sind das und ganz ordentlich schnell. Leider kann man sie wirklich schlecht fotografieren. Die sind immer nur unterwegs, wenns noch halbwegs dunkel ist und es schaut auch nur der Kopf aus dem Wasser. Ich werds trotzdem mal versuchen. Aber erst im Frühjahr, wenns wieder wärmer ist!

Schöne Grüße!

Stefan


----------



## fischerwahn (4. Januar 2004)

letztes jahr hatte ich das glück einen dieser zeitgenossen genau vor meine linse zu kriegen - hier ein paar biber-fotos (untere fischa)


----------



## fischerwahn (4. Januar 2004)

und noch eines... (ca. 10 meter entfernt)


----------



## gismowolf (4. Januar 2004)

Servus Fischerwahn!
Danke für Deine Fotos!Ich bin auch oft schon im Dunkeln unterwegs,so daß daß ich zur Dämmerung am Wasser bin.Gesehen hab ich schon öfter welche,aber mit den Fotos hab 
ich`s nicht so(Kamera ist meist im Auto geblieben)!
Seit ca.drei Jahren seh ich Spuren von Fischottern bei uns,aber gesehen hab ich die noch nie!Wie sieht`s denn da bei Euch aus?


----------



## fischerwahn (5. Januar 2004)

@gismowolf ~ letztes jahr habe ich erstaunlicherweise keinen gesehen allerdings = manchmal konnte man sie pfeiffen hören, also sollten auch welche vorhanden sein, wenn man sie gezielt auf die lauer legt kann man sicher einen sehen (probiere das heuer)

vielleicht kann ich sie wie die biber an mich gewöhnen, inzwischen dürften sie meinen tarnanzug kennen und wissen das ich ihnen nicht tue :] - bin glaub ich der einzige im ganzen revier der durch sich dort bis in die Au vorkämpft (um den meterhecht den ich schon mehrmals beim jagen beobachtet habe endlich zu erwischen... - heuer wirds was)


----------



## posengucker (5. Januar 2004)

An unserem Teich gibt es auch ein paar Biber. Leider haben Sie den Baumbestand schon sehr reduziert. An einem Ufer wurden alle Bäume, bis auf die Birken (schmecken wahrscheinlich nicht), gefällt. Für eine Biberpopulation ist dieser Teich meines Erachtens zu klein (Gesamtfläche mitr Baumbestand 2 HA). 

Eine kleine Anekdote am Rande. Eines Tages wurde ich von Sparziergängern gefragt, ob jugendliche Vandalen die Bäume so zurichten :q 

lg
Pogu


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Der ist ab lieber. Super danke für die Fotos !


----------

